# Health preparedness



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Today, I received a phone call from a former colleague. She had fallen at work, broken her arm, gone for an ambulance ride, was evaluated and needed a ride home.

I went to pick her up from the hospital. You know how it is? If someone has hurt themselves, one of the first things the hospital (ER) does is to give pain meds. The pain meds made her nauseous and very loopy. 

They wheeled her out, put her in my car and we had a couple stops to make. One of the stops was for pain meds. Knowing her reaction to the meds, did she have soda crackers and ginger ale at home? Yes. 

One of the challenges was when she stood up, she was light headed. I thought about wheel chairs. I have never had one, and really don't want one. But a wheel chair is one of those items that can be so important when someone is injured. I would never be able to move many people who were injured unless I had a piece of equipment designed for that purpose.

I think if I was involved with a decent sized group, and a wheel chair or even adjustable crutches became available somehow, I would take them and stash them.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

That's a good idea, I have several pairs of adjustable crutches but no wheel chair. Unless one can be obtained at a garage sale or some thing, I think that the cost would be prohibitive. Another item that would be valuable would be a stretcher and/or a back board, which probably could easily be made from ply wood.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

It is easier to move the bodies with a deer cart! Just saying.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

We have crutches, walking sticks (in use already some days) and a wheel chair. Was a secondhand one that my daughter used for a couple of years. I've never gotten rid of it, it's been used a few times since too  
We also added a golf buggy to our collection, allows us to get around the farm when we are in need of those walking sticks I mentioned earlier. We've had to redesign a lot of our equipment to allow for our health problems, haven't found anything we've had to stop doing yet, we just re-engineer.

Edit: oh and we have stainless steel hospital stretcher. Came from the scrap metal guy, handy for all sorts of things.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have one set of crutches. If I get a chance at a wheelchair I will grab one also. I have sleep apnea so I kept one of my old machines as a backup. I picked up spare needles for my injections and extra prescription drugs.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

wheel chairs are VERY expensive. we have one that our son used and we've kept it. we also have 2 pairs of crutches and some canes because I am a total clutz


did you know that if you go to the emergency room and get stitches you can ask for the instruments they used to put them in? they should give them to you. if they don't want to just remind them you would be paying for them so why can't you have them? if they say because they're "dirty" just tell them that they're dirty from you and to just stick them in a plastic bag or something. lol
I've done gotten 2 different sets that way


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Last year, I purchased some crutches, just in case someone needed them. It didn't occur to me to have a wheel chair handy.

I'll start looking around for one. It could be really smart to have one in the house.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Used wheelchairs can be found cheap quite often, it is unpleasant to think of but many people need them as they get closer to the end and when they are gone the chairs are often thrown away or sold for next to nothing.
I have pushed wheel chairs for many miles and I have to say they could be pretty useful for carting around other stuff as well. They tend to be made very well though there is a huge difference depending on the type, the "hospital" type models are heavey but very well made, the ones that for instance a paraplegic would use are often made out of better materials than a mountain bike, strong and light and often foldable. Large wheels on the back is very important for any "off road" use.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My sis has one, we have a wooden and metal set of crutches, 2 canes and a walking stick. My mother in law has a walker and wheelchair. 

Also, think braces. We have E's hand brace from when he had hand surgery last year, various kinds of knee braces (we both have arthritis) and a few finger splints (I'm a clutz)


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

In a home a computer chair with casters could be used as an emergency wheelchair. It would be no good for for outdoor travel though.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> wheel chairs are VERY expensive. we have one that our son used and we've kept it. we also have 2 pairs of crutches and some canes because I am a total clutz
> 
> did you know that if you go to the emergency room and get stitches you can ask for the instruments they used to put them in? they should give them to you. if they don't want to just remind them you would be paying for them so why can't you have them? if they say because they're "dirty" just tell them that they're dirty from you and to just stick them in a plastic bag or something. lol
> I've done gotten 2 different sets that way


I wondered about the prices. My local Craigslist has several for $50.00 and many more for less than $100. These are manual types, better than nothing.
I agree, hiwall, that a home computer chair could work, but you almost need a seatbelt to keep your rider safe.

I don't want to run out and drop money for one, but if someone were to need one, it is doable. I also watch, sometimes for years for things I want such as this. Sooner or later, I find what I want for a price I can pay.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

dixiemama said:


> My sis has one, we have a wooden and metal set of crutches, 2 canes and a walking stick. My mother in law has a walker and wheelchair.
> 
> Also, think braces. We have E's hand brace from when he had hand surgery last year, various kinds of knee braces (we both have arthritis) and a few finger splints (I'm a clutz)


oh good grief braces! lol I have neck ,knee,arm,wrist and even finger braces. I tell people I am a clutz! lol

* but really it was the motorcycles that were at fault not me*


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Like many things that are on my list to find for little or nothing, I watch Craigslist for. 

Yesterday, my local Craigslist had 3 wheelchairs in one ad for free. One was manual, two were power chairs that needed work. Given the weather, I did not respond. I should have, but just not interested in going out in the evening in the dark to a place I don't know when it is bitter cold and snowing.


----------

